# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Strontium gegen Knochenmetastasen ?

## RuStra

hallo Forum,

einen eigenen Strontium-Faden gabs noch nicht, deswegen mach ich einen auf.

hat den sinn, all die Hinweise zu bündeln, die den Einsatz des natürlichen Minerals Strontium, also NICHT des radioaktiven Strontiums, gg. Osteoporose, aber auch evtl. gg. Knochenmetastasen, betreffen.

Hiermit appelliere ich an alle Knochenmetastasierten PK-Männer und solche, die die Knochenmetastasierung befürchten (wie ich), innerhalb möglichst kurzer Zeit (Vorschlag: bis Weihnachten) zu klären, ob der Einsatz des Strontiums ein Weg sein könnte, die Knochenmetastasierung aufzuhalten, zu verhindern oder sogar zumindest in ihren Auswirkungen zurückzufahren.

Ich hatte schon mal ne Seite angefangen, von Tallbergs Spruch ausgehend,

* "Strontium ist extrem wichtig, denn es scheint Knochenmetastasen bei Prostatakrebs-Patienten auszurotten." 
 "Strontium is extremely important, because it seems to eradicate bone metastasis in prostate cancer patients." 
( Dr.Tallberg, Vortrag Freudenstadt, Septb.2006)*


nun aber wirds Ernst.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

ich werde meine HP fragen, was sie davon hält. Meine umfangreichen Knochenmetastasen ruhen, wie bekannt. Ich mache gerade eine Vit. C "Kur" bisher 30 gr. Wenn ich einen Benefit feststellen kann, werde ich evt. erhöhen, null Problemo. Habe gerade meine Blutwerte machen lassen, daher ist eine Veränderung gut feststellbar. Vorher werde ich die Ozon/Sauerstoffth, fertig machen. Heute war das Gerät defekt, daher Vit. C, ist als 15 gr. / Infusion + + + + kein Problem. Wir erwarten keinerlei Nebenwirkung. Es können auch alt. Medikamente beigemischt werden, bei mir für den Kopf (kann nie schaden).

Gruß Hans

----------


## RuStra

Aus einer mail von Marco stammt dieser Beitrag - ich habe ihn gefragt, ob ich das ins Forum stellen darf, ich darf:

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Hallo Mitstreiter,

Strontium als Ergänzung zu Kalzium ist ein fantastisch guter Knochenschutz, war seit Jahrzehnten bekannt und ist in der etwas überhitzten Debatte um das radioaktive Strontium90 aus den Atombombenversuchen in der Versenkung verschwunden bis eine Firma eine bis dato nie gekannte Strontiumverbindung patentierte und testen liess und natürlich positive Resultate erhielt (die es mit jeder anderen Strontiumverbindung auch gibt, denn die Magensäure knackt diese Verbindungen sowieso.)

Die beste Zusammenfassung, die ich gefunden habe, im Anhang.

Für mich unklar: wenn die Niere nur begrenzt Kalzium verträgt - aus der Löslichkeitsgrenze wegen der Notwendigkeit der Sedimentvermeidung und ? auch aus anderen Gründen, dann gibt es auch für Strontium sicher ähnliche Grenzen.
Da die genommenen Mengen (typisch 250mg/d) erheblich sind und Mengen bis über 1g/d erwähnt wurden, wäre ich zumindest überwachend vorsichtig.
Ich werde mir - wie bei den anderen Nahrungsergänzungen Selen und Bor - auch Strontium als "Chemikalie" besorgen, das Karbonat kostet etwa 60â¬/kg, dieses mit Zitronensäre mischen zwecks Löslichkeit.

Ob, wie unten behauptet, dadurch sowohl bei Osteoporose als auch bei Knochenmetastasen als auch bei Karies als auch bei Arthritis wundersam positive Ergebnisse erzielbar sind, würde ich erstmal bezweifeln, aber die nachgewiesene Unbedenklichkeit bringt mich dazu dies in meine Nahrungsergänzung mit aufzunehmen.
(Auch wenn ich keine akuten Befunde in diesen Richtungen habe.)  
Der Umstand, dass ausreichend Strontium auch die Remineralisation mit Kalzium fördert, ist ein extrem wichtiger weiterer Befund.    

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Gruss
Marco
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[ zwei sonderzeichen habe ich aus der mail nicht identifieren können: das fragezeichen und die preisangabe, hier ist es wahrscheinlich das euro-zeichen]


Den von Marco angesprochenen Anhang kann man unter diesem Link aufrufen.

Werner hatte in dem Bondronat-Diskussionsfaden von Klaus A. auf das Strontiumranelat hingewiesen - eben die Verbindung, die von einer französichen Pharma-Firma in den 90ern in die Welt gesetzt wurde, und auf die sich der Marco-Anhangs-Artikel bezieht.

Aber in dem Anhang ist ein Abschnitt über 

*"Strontium and Metastatic Bone Cancer"

*den wir uns genauer ansehen sollten  -  good night, Rudolf

Dr. *Skoryna (1981) also tested the effect of strontium in patients with breast or prostate cancer that had spread to the bones*.6 Metastatic bone cancer is usually a tragic condition with a poor prognosis, in which the cancer cells are multiplying out of control and gradually eat away the bone tissue. In addition to causing severe pain, metastatic bone cancer can make bones so weak that they break after only minimal trauma, or simply collapse under the bodys weight. Deforming and disabling fractures may culminate in loss of mobility and intolerable pain. Metastatic cancer is difficult to treat and usually becomes progressively worse, although successful treatment of the cancer will occasionally cause the bone lesions to regress.

Notwithstanding this rather dim prognosis, *Dr. Skoryna administered strontium (in the form of strontium gluconate) for at least three months. The dosage of strontium was only 274 mg/daymuch lower than the 600 to 700 mg/day he used in his osteoporosis study*. However, since strontium gluconate is absorbed more efficiently than strontium carbonate, less strontium was needed to achieve the same blood level. In many cases, the results were clear-cut and dramatic. *X-rays taken before and after strontium therapy demonstrated new mineral deposits in areas of bone that had been eroded by the cancer*. In one patient, a vertebra that appeared to be on the verge of collapse showed extensive remineralization. Although much of this newly deposited mineral was no doubt made up of calcium crystals, the presence of strontium was clearly evident by its characteristic appearance on the X-rays. These strontium deposits were still visible on X-rays taken several months after strontium therapy had been discontinued. *Many of the cancer patients reported subjective improvements and gained weight while receiving strontium

*

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> ich werde meine HP fragen, was sie davon hält. Meine umfangreichen Knochenmetastasen ruhen, wie bekannt. Ich mache gerade eine Vit. C "Kur" bisher 30 gr. Wenn ich einen Benefit feststellen kann, werde ich evt. erhöhen, null Problemo. Habe gerade meine Blutwerte machen lassen, daher ist eine Veränderung gut feststellbar. Vorher werde ich die Ozon/Sauerstoffth, fertig machen. Heute war das Gerät defekt, daher Vit. C, ist als 15 gr. / Infusion + + + + kein Problem. Wir erwarten keinerlei Nebenwirkung. Es können auch alt. Medikamente beigemischt werden, bei mir für den Kopf (kann nie schaden).
> 
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans,
ist das täglich,
welches Fabrikat?
LG.
Josef

----------


## RuStra

Jürgen S. hat einen wirklich guten Artikel zum Strontium gefunden, hier.
Leider auf englisch, aber vielleicht übersetzt den jemand?

Oktober habe ich ProSirtusan von Tisso in  mein Programm aufgenommen.
November wird das neue Krill-Öl hinzukommen.
Wie es aussieht, wird Strontium hinzukommen - und "mein" Fosamax kann in der Ecke stehen bleiben.

Guten Rutsch in die neue Woche,
Rudolf

----------


## Berntt

Hallo,

Strontium stimuliert die Osteoblasten ( bauen Knochen auf). Prostatakrebspatienten haben in der Regel osteoblastische Knochenmetastasen.

Durchaus denkbar das Strontium auch die Osteoblasten in der Knochenmetastase stimuliert und der Schuss nach hinten los geht, oder ?

Gruss Bernt

----------


## RuStra

> Prostatakrebspatienten haben in der Regel osteoblastische Knochenmetastasen.


ok, lass uns erstmal klären, was diese bekannte feststellung eigentlich bedeutet. 

??
und in abgrenzung zu was ?

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Bernt,

der Schuss nach hinten kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich werde meine ruhenden, schmerzfreien Metastasen nicht experimentell behandeln. Meine HP kennt auch Strontium als Medikament, kommt bei mir nicht in Frage.

Vit. C  30 gr / Infusion, 2 mal die Woche, durch Spezialapotheke gerichtet, 2 x 15 gr = 2 Infusionen hintereinander. Auch mehr ist möglich, ich werde abwarten.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Berntt

Hallo,
Tallberg hat offenbar ein Patent auf Strontiummischung angemeldet.
Gem. der Patenschrift scheint Strontium auch einen direkten Einfluss auf den Hormonstatus zu besitzen.
Wenn ich den Artikel richtig verstehe tritt, ein pos. Tumoreffekt schon bei einer Dosierung von nur 7mg auf:
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/EP1523985.html

The results obtained in connection with the present invention clearly show that a daily intake of strontium chloride leads to a significant increase in the serum prolactin (PRL) level. When healthy individuals were given 7 mg strontium chloride per day, the PRL level increased within two weeks 50-80% from a normal base value. Simultaneously, the serum dihydroepiandrosteron sulphate (DHEAS) level decreased, although the serum dihydroepiandrosteron (DHEA) level can show an increase in value in the same individual (table 1). The follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) level can increase or remain on a level exceeding normal levels. For patients diagnosed with prostate cancer, the PSA and DHEAS levels have been shown to decrease, while the FSH level increases, as shown in example 2. 

Gruss Berntt

----------


## RuStra

> ok, lass uns erstmal klären, was diese bekannte feststellung eigentlich bedeutet.


Aber auch wenn die Klärung noch nicht da ist:
Wir haben angefangen, uns das Strontium selbst zu machen und dann zu nehmen, die Rezeptur ist hier abgelegt, ich kopier sie aber unten auch nochmal rein. 
Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Unterstützung von insbesondere 2 Forums-Männern, dass das jetzt so weit vorangetrieben werden konnte!
Ich sprach heute mit einer auch onkologisch tätigen Gynäkologin, die meinte, ja, Strontium gg. Knochenmetastasen, das könnte gehen. Schliesslich helfe Strontium gg. Osteoporose besser als Bisphosphonate, warum soll es da nicht auch bei Knochenmets helfen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Die Aufmerksamkeit auf Strontium gg. Knochenmets wurde durch den Vortrag von Dr.Tallberg geweckt:
*"Strontium is extremely important, because it seems to eradicate bone metastasis in prostate cancer patients." 
( Dr.Tallberg, Vortrag Freudenstadt, Septb.2006)* 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Wie mache ich mir mein Strontium (Sr) selbst?

1. Im Chemie-Handel 1 kg Strontiumcarbonat kaufen. Es enthält 96%
SrCO3. Kostet  28,-- incl. Versandkosten. www.omikron.de

2. Glasgefäss (kein Metall) einer Kaffeemaschine mit 200 bis 400ml
Wasser füllen, dazu kommt ca. 25g Citronensäure (Apotheke,
Budnikowski)  benutzt man zum Entkalken, hat aber Lebensmittel-
Qualität, unter Rühren lösen.

3. Danach 25g Strontiumcarbonat (Briefwaage), ca. 1 Esslöffel,
portionsweise zugeben. Vorsicht: Kohlensäure entweicht unter
Schäumen (aber nicht viel) und warten, bis es zur Klärung kommt.
Zum Rühren Holz-/Plastik-Löffel.

4. Probieren, ob es noch sauer schmeckt. Zur Sicherheit kann man
auch einen leichten Überschuss von Strontiumcarbonat zugeben.
Das macht nichts, denn man kann dann mit einem Papier-Filter
abfiltrieren, s. Punkt 6.

5. Vorher noch mal mit der Kaffeemaschine oder sonst wo erwärmen,
bis alle Kohlensäure entwichen ist.

6. Durch einen Kaffeefilter geben. Das Filtrat enthält Strontiumcitrat.
Man stellt es auf einem Teller verteilt an einen warmen Ort wie
Backofen bei 40  60 Grad zum Trocknen. (Den ganzen Vorgang
begleitet ein leichter Geruch von faulen Eiern).

7. Das Pulver zerreibt man und wiegt die Masse auf einer Briefwaage.
Die Portionen kann man auf einem Bogen in gleiche Haufen mit
einer Skatkarte teilen (wenn man keine Feinwaage hat), so wie es
Kokser machen und vertüten.

8. Oder man füllt leere Kapseln mit einem selbst gemachten
Papiertrichter und kommt so auf ca. 1,5 Eurocent (also spottbillig)
für ca. 250 bis 300 mg Strontiumcitrat (über den Daumen gepeilt,
kommt auf die Größe der Kapsel an)was man dann täglich nehmen
kann (am besten auf leeren Magen vor dem Schlafengehen und
niemals zusammen mit Calcium).

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Rudolf Du unermüdlicher,



> 1. Im Chemie-Handel 1 kg Strontiumcarbonat kaufen. Es enthält 96% SrCO3. Kostet  28,-- incl. Versandkosten. www.omikron.de


Unter dieser Website erscheind:
Das Omikron Systemhaus ist ein erfahrener Anbieter von E-Banking Lösungen für:...

Aber richtig ist *www.omikron-online.de* oder *hier* kaufen!

Herzliche Grüße nach HH,
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Strontiumcarbonat intressierte,

Der Anfang ist getan! Habe am Mittwoch 21:15 Uhr *hier* 1 kg Strontiumcarbonat bestell, gleich über PayPal bezahlt und heute schon gekommen!

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich nach Anleitung von Rudolf das Material verarbeiten, denn ich muß noch die entsprechende Kapselgröße besorgen und die werde ich vorerst bei der Apotheke bestellen und zwar die *"Capsulae Operculatae Nr. 000"* mit 1,37 cm³! Die Nr. 1 habe ich schon lange in Verwendung aber ich meine, daß diese zu klein sind um genügende Menge (mg) von diesem Stoff abzufüllen.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## wernerp

Das empfohlene Strontiumcarbonat kann bis zu 1,5% Barium-Verbindugen enthalten. Wenn es als Citrat vorliegt, ist es löslich und kann zu Vergiftungen (hier) führen. Also nur bariumfreies Strontiumcarbonat verwenden.
 Werner

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Grüß Dich Wolfgang,



> nimmst Du Dein selbstkonfektioniertes Sr Präparat schon regelmäßig ein, wernerp hat ja vor Bariumspuren gewarnt..


Nur mal langsam, Werners Warnung habe ich vernommen und bin nicht einmal erschrocken!
Zuerst muß ich wissen wo der Unruheherd sitzt und der kann überall und nirgends sein deshalb lasse ich zuerst den FEC-PET/CT in Ulm machen dann gehen wir der Sache an und das kann schon mal nach Weihnachten dauern bis ich mit der Rudolf´sche Therapie anfangen werde.

Lasse es Dir gut gehen,
Helmut

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Helmut,
hier im Forum wurde berichtet, dass bei einer Einweisung ins Krankenhaus zur stationären Behandlung die TK die Kosten für die PET/CT Untersuchung übernimmt.
Hast Du das auch mal versucht?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Jürgen,



> Hallo Helmut,
> hier im Forum wurde berichtet, dass bei einer Einweisung ins Krankenhaus zur stationären Behandlung die TK die Kosten für die PET/CT Untersuchung übernimmt.
> Hast Du das auch mal versucht?


So machte ich es am 31.01.2005 siehe Profil aber jetzt möchte ich nach Ulm zu Prof. Reske und von da hatte ich ein Formular "Kostenübernahme-Erklärung" zugesendet bekommen den ich ausgefüllt -vom Urologe- mit einer Überweisung -auch vom Urologen- die da lt.:
"FEC-PET/CT bei Prostatakarzinom - Rezidiv nach OP, Bestrahlung und Hormonentherapie - PSA 2,01 ng/ml aktuell" - Überweisung erst gültig nach Genehmigung durch die Krankenkasse

*Antrag ist gestellt*, warten wir es ab ob der *MDK* -> Medizinischer Dienst der Krankenkassen das ganze Prozedere genehmigt, daß die TK die Kosten der o.g. PET/CT *übernehmen darf!*

Was FEC-PET/CT ist, wir *hier* oder *FEC* => *F*luor*e*thyl*c*hlorid gut erklärt.
Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Helmut

----------


## Ulrich

Das bekannte Mineralwasser STAATL. FACHINGEN enthält u.a. auch Strontium.

Lt. Analyse enthält es 0,4 mg pro Liter.

----------


## RuStra

> Das empfohlene Strontiumcarbonat kann bis zu 1,5% *Barium-Verbindungen* enthalten. Wenn es als Citrat vorliegt, ist es löslich und kann zu Vergiftungen (hier) führen. Also nur bariumfreies Strontiumcarbonat verwenden.
>  Werner


Danke für die Warnung, Werner, da müssen wir super-reines Strontium suchen und können das nicht nehmen, womit wirs erstmal versucht hatten.

Solange Barium-freies Strontium nicht gefunden ist, kann jeder, der will, eine Strontium-Supplementierung machen, indem er die von Dr.Strum empfohlenen Kapseln aus Kanada schluckt, www.aor.ca
das problem ist hier, dass eine bestellung evtl. im Zoll hängenbleiben kann. ich hatte mal 2 schachteln bestellt, die kamen durch, kosteten ca. 18 euronen pro schachtel, in der 60 kapseln a 341 mg Strontium (aus Citrat).

grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## wernerp

Barium-freies Strontium kann man bei Merck beziehen.
Es wird aber nicht an privat  verkauft, man muß einen Händler (Apotheke oder Drogerie ) einschalten.
Es gibt Strontiumchlorid-Hexahydrat; 
Best.-Nr.1.07865.0250 250g zu 36,20 Euro oder
Strontiumnitrat
Best.-Nr.1.07872.0250 250g zu 39,90 Euro .
( neue Katalog-Preise )
Denke, dass man es auch so applizieren kann, mach aber auch auf Anfrage eine Rezeptur zur Herstellung von Citrat. 
Gruß
Werner

----------


## RuStra

> Barium-freies Strontium kann man bei Merck beziehen.
> Es wird aber nicht an privat  verkauft, man muß einen Händler (Apotheke oder Drogerie ) einschalten.


Danke Werner!
Zwar haben wir nicht nur kein vernünftiges Arzt-Hilfs-Netz für den fortgeschrittenen PK, wir haben auch kein Apotheker-Hilfs-Netz. Aber macht nichts, so nach und nach werden wir uns unsere eigene Therapie-Infrastruktur wohl selbst aufbauen müssen.
Mal sehen, wer als erstes die 250-g-Päckchen besorgt hat, ich habe nichts dagegen, wenns jemand anderer besorgt.
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Chemiker aller Klassen!

Wie stehts mit *Strontiumnitrat krist., reinst - 100 g* 9,80  inkl. MwSt. im selben Internet Kaufhaus wo ich das "Strontiumcarbonat" eingekauft habe ist das O.K.?

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Chemiker aller Klassen!
> 
> Wie stehts mit *Strontiumnitrat krist., reinst - 100 g* 9,80  inkl. MwSt. im selben Internet Kaufhaus wo ich das "Strontiumcarbonat" eingekauft habe ist das O.K.?
> 
> Gruß, Helmut


da steht:

*Gehaltsangabe: >=98,0%*

weiss nicht ob dieser reinheitsgrad reicht

----------


## wernerp

habe die neuen Preise erfragt- siehe oben. Also 98% hat immer Barium inklusive. Werde mal über Apotheke bestellen und zertifikatieren lassen.
Werner

----------


## wernerp

Mir liegt jetzt vor der neueste Karalog von Merck als Drucksache.
Es gibt Strontiumchlorid-Hexahydrat; 
Best.-Nr.1.07865.0250 250g zu 33,80 Euro mit Spezifikation: Ba   > = 0.002% oder
Strontiumnitrat
Best.-Nr.1.07872.0250 250g zu 33,80 Euro mit Spezifikation: Ba   > = 0.01% .
Ich werde mal Strotiumchlorid bestellen und daraus Citrat herstellen. Die direkte Einahme von Strontiumchlorid sollte möglich sein, ich denke da z.B. an Caesiumchlorid. Nitate sind nicht zu empfehlen, weil Nitrate allgemein als schädlich im Körper bekannt sind (z.B. Pöckelsalz). Wenn bei mir die Herstellung von Strontiumcitrat  gelungen ist, vermelde ich das und gebe das Rezept dazu bekannt.
Gruß
Werner

----------


## RuStra

> Wenn bei mir die Herstellung von Strontiumcitrat  gelungen ist, vermelde ich das und gebe das Rezept dazu bekannt.
> Gruß
> Werner


Und ich gebe dir dann bekannt, in welcher Kneipe ich dir einen ausgebe !!!
Hau rein,
Rudolf

----------


## wernerp

Es ist ganz einfach! Du löst das SrCl2 in dest. H2O und kaufst bei Butzislawski(?) wasserfreie Soda, löst dieselbe auch in dest.H2O und gibst alles zusammen. Es fällt  das Strontiumcarbonat aus, was man durch  Köcheln reifen läßt. Es läßt sich dann besser filtrieren und mit dest. H2O auf. dem Filter waschen. Lösen in wässriger Citronensäure, wie schon beschrieben. Aber ich habe schon vor Apotheken Pferde gesehen.....
Guten Appetit!
Werner

----------


## wernerp

Freunde, ich habe gestern das superreine Strontiumchlorid bekommen. 250g kosten  ganz legal ca. 80 Euro. Tatsächlich hat nun doch das Pferd gekotzt. Das selbst hergestellte Strontiumcitrat ist kaum wasserlöslich; also müssen wir vorerst beim Chlorid bleiben. Meiner Orthopädie-Ärztin erzählte ich davon. Ihr war die Applikation von Strontium als Mittel bei Osteoporose bekannt  (Strontiumrenalat? in der Apotheke  nicht im Katalog).  Ich werde weitermachen.
Gruß
Werner

----------


## Ulrich

*Pro Mumijo von Tisso*

*Pro Mumijo von Tisso* ist ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und besteht
aus dem Naturstoff Mumijo.

Mumijo ist eine sehr stark mineralhaltige, humusartige Substanz, die
alle heute bekannten 84 Spurenelemente enthält. Interessant ist der
Gehalt an Schwefel, Eisen, Calcium, Kalium, Magnesium, Phosphor und
vor allem *Strontium*.

Der Reifeprozess des Mumijo wird in der Fachwelt
zurzeit mit etwa 25  50 Jahren diskutiert. Fundstätten gibt es nur in
Zentralasien in den Ausläufern des Himalaja, des Altai, sowie in einigen
Bergregionen Südkasachstans.

Pro Mumijo von Tisso dient zur Unterstützung Ihrer Abwehrkräfte und
zur Ernährung der Knochen und Schleimhautzellen.

----------


## RuStra

> Freunde, ich habe gestern das superreine Strontiumchlorid bekommen. 250g kosten  ganz legal ca. 80 Euro. Tatsächlich hat nun doch das Pferd gekotzt. Das selbst hergestellte Strontiumcitrat ist kaum wasserlöslich; also müssen wir vorerst beim Chlorid bleiben. Meiner Orthopädie-Ärztin erzählte ich davon. Ihr war die Applikation von Strontium als Mittel bei Osteoporose bekannt  (Strontiumrenalat? in der Apotheke  nicht im Katalog).  Ich werde weitermachen.
> Gruß
> Werner


Bravo !!
Dann kanns ja bald losgehen !

Strontiumranelat gg. Osteoporose - seit ein paar Jahren zugelassen - hier ein Artikel aus der Ärztezeitung, weitere Artikel stehen auf der promann-Strontium-Seite, die aber leider gerade gesperrt ist.

Ein onkologische arbeitende Gynäkologin meinte, da Strontium gg. Osteoporose besser wirkt als die Bisphosphonate, könne es sein, dass das auch bei Knochenmetastasen so sei.

Gruß
Rudolf

----------


## wernerp

Rudolf, unsere Beiträge im Forum sind bei google schnell zu finden und daher öffentlch. Da kannst du ein feines Lied singen.
 Mein Beschaffer hat mich verwarnt hinsichtlich "Zubereitungen und Vertrieb"-Daher Anfragen hinsichtlich Sr bitte über PN.
In diesem zusammenhang würde ich gern wissen, wie groß (MB) deine Sammlung ist, die du ins Netz stellst.
Mit vertrauten Personen tausche ich Datenmengen bis zu 2GiB hier *)aus.
Gruß
 Werner
*) http://www.mydrive.ch/de

----------


## Berntt

Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt, Strontium aus der Apotheke gibt hier: http://www.stadtapotheke-badaibling....erstellung.htm

----------


## Ulrich

Seit mein PSA-Wert von September bis November 2008 von 9,23 ng/ml auf 46,2 ng/ml angestiegen ist, verspürte ich zunehemend *Knochenschmerzen* im rechten Schlüsselbein-Brustbein-Gelenk und dann auch im rechten Schienenbein ziemlich weit unten. Ich entwickelte den Verdacht, daß sich dort Knochenmetastasen gebildet haben könnten.

Nun habe ich zusätzlich zu meiner Cellsymbiosis-Therapie das Pulver aus den Pro-Cumin-complete-Kapseln in etwas Olivenöl verrührt und auf die schmerzenden Stellen des Sternoclaviculargelenks und am unteren Tibia-Ende mit einem Kuchenpinsel verteilt.

Jetzt nach drei Tagen sind die Schmerzen weg! - Daraus schließe  ich, daß Curcumin auch Knochenmetastasen heilen kann (wobei ich allerdings nicht beschwören kann, daß diese beiden Stellen Metastasen aufgewiesen haben - die Schmerzen können theoretisch auch andere Ursachen haben).

Dennoch schöpfe ich jetzt die Hoffnung, daß die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie auch meine Penis-Metastassen, bzw. den Krebs insgesamt heilen kann (siehe Dokumentation auf meiner *Homepage*).

P.S.: Für die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie gibt es seit kurzem eine Version 2.0, d.h.  vor allem  Ergänzung der bisherigen Präparate durch ein Kalzium-Vitamin-D3-Präparat.

----------


## wernerp

In Ergänzung teile ich mit, dass sich Strontiumcarbonat gut in Essigsäure und Milchsäure löst. Zitronensäure bildet nur schwerlösliches Strontiumcitrat. Wer intressiert ist an einer Vorschrift, melde sich per PN.
Werner

----------


## wernerp

Hallo Mitstreiter, neben der Evidenzbasierten Medizin muss ich mit mehr empirischen basiertenTherapien gegen meinen relativ aggressiven Mitbewohner vorgehen. Nachdem die Hyperthermie einen Fehlschlag für mich war, ist auch die zweite Chemotherapie mit Taxotere in Verbindung mit Estramustin mit nur geringem Benefit gelaufen.
  Zwischenzeitlich versuchte ich es mit Strontium. Das Selbsthergestellte Strontiumcarbonat könnte man Essig öder Milchsäure lösen, ich aber löse täglich 500 mg in Kombucha, ein Teepilz-Getränk. Von Kombucha habe ich hier berichtet.  Begonnen habe ich mit der Applikation nach dem Staging am 3.4.2009. Bisphosphonat in der Form von Zometa nehme ich weiter. 
  Dr. Skoryna  2. findet, dass Strontimgluconat am besten resorbiert wird und diese Säure ist im  Gemisch mit Milch- und anderen Säuren in Kombucha enthalten. Er hat die  Dosierung von 274mg/d Strontium vorgeschlagen, was umgerechnet ca. 500mg Carbonat entspricht.

Diskussion: Meinem klinischen Urologen habe ich gelegentlich die Absicht zur Strontiumtherapie mitgeteilt und keinen Einwand vernommen, nur: Ist klar- Sie als Chemiker-- Später machen wir mal mit Strontium 90 weiter oder mit Samarium.
  Christinew schrieb mir, ein Arzt hätte von der Strontium-Therapie abgeraten mit den Worten: 
  Und dabei dürfte man auf keinen Fall Strontium gleichzeitig geben, weil dann das Knochenmark zu sehr angegriffen würde.
  Ich denke, da liegt ein Missverständnis vor.
  Der menschliche Körper unterscheidet kaum zwischen Calcium und Strontium und es wird je nach den örtlichen Verhältnisse im Körper eingebaut. Ja, das  Vorkommen dieser Mineralien wird in der Archäologie benutzt, um durch Strontiumisotopenanalyse in Zahn- und Knochenfunden die lokalen Zuordnungen von Funden bzw. Wanderungsbewegungen zu erkennen.
  Strontiumcarbonat wurde früher in der Zuckerindustrie tonnenweise zur Ausbeutesteigerung angewandt. Mir wurde von Anfang an die tägliche Zufuhr von 1000mg Calcium angeraten, um der Osteoporose während der HB vorzubeugen. Wenn dadurch das Wachstum der Osteoblasten beschleunigt würde, wäre das ein ärztlicher Kunstfehler gewesen.
  Dr. Skoryna (1)hat allgemein die Zufuhr von Strontium bei PCa, aber auch bei Osteoporose, Caries und Arthritis empfohlen. Es wird eine Dauer von drei Monaten zur Therapie angeraten.
  Ich hingegen bin bei 6Wochen und habe lediglich eine Verlängerung meiner PSAVZ von sonst 30 Tagen ( in therapiefreien Zeiträumen) auf 100 Tage konstatiert.
  Zum Preis. Hier bekommt man Strontiumacetat 40 mg rezeptfrei
 
  Versandeinheit 60 Kaps. ..............................................Prei  s  31.80 Meine Selbstkosten für ein Gramm Strontium betragen ca. 1,50 Euro. 
 Es grüßt
Wernerp

----------


## christinew

Hallo, ich denke, hier sollte ich mich mal wieder einbringen, habe den Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen.
Wir würden das Strontium schon einsetzen wollen, nach dem Telefonat mit Wernerp sind da die Bedenken ausgeräumt, danke Werner, für das ausführliche Telefonat, aber wie Werner mir auch erklärte, niemals mehrere Therapien zusammen durch zu führen, und das ist unser Problem.
Momentan steckt mein Mann in einer Bestrahlungstherapie, noch für etwa 4 Wochen, wegen Blase und den 2 heftigsten Knochenmetastasen am Steißbein, dann nimmt er seit einigen Wochen Ketakonazol, zuerst mit Hydrocortison, jetzt mit Delphicort, und da jetzt noch in Eigenregie Strontium einzusetzen, das traue ich mich nicht.
Dann wird, wenn wir Glück haben, da steht noch der Weg zur Krankenkasse bevor, ab etwa Anfang Juni von Bonn aus, der "Regensburger Mix" eingesetzt.
Aber nach wie vor, die größten Sorgen machen mir die Knochenmetastasen, inzwischen an jedem Wirbel, und der immer wieder abfallende HB Wert auf etwa 8, es steht jetzt die 5. Bluttransfusion bevor.
Und die Entscheidung für Strontium und gegen "Regensburger Mix" traue ich mich nicht.
Wie seht Ihr das?
Christine

----------

